
66M-year-old deathbed linked to dinosaur-killing meteor - jackfoxy
https://news.berkeley.edu/2019/03/29/66-million-year-old-deathbed-linked-to-dinosaur-killing-meteor/
======
eesmith
That's an absolutely incredible find!

I looked for the PNAS publication at
[https://www.pnas.org/](https://www.pnas.org/) , but it doesn't seem to be out
yet.

